# Avery's ATB vs. Dokkens



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have owned a Dokkens for a while now. I started to hear horror stories of the hard head swinging and chipping a dogs tooth or crushing their eye socket. I really don't want to take any chances, so I went and bought the ATB yesterday.

If any of you are aware of this, it was designed to be uncomfortable in the dog's mouth, as well as hard to hold on to. They say once your dog gets used to it, he will be a better dog as far as hard mouth and holding goes. Just curious what you guys thought about this, if you have a preference. One thing I did notice with the ATB is it slips out of his mouth quite often, but other than that, no problems.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Guess I can't figure out how to set up a poll.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I have had 2 avery's both of the heads have fallen off, my training partner has had the same issues with his. Dokken's will start to smell after awhile, but I think are the bettter product.

Dan


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have used Dokkens since they have came out and I have trained multiple dogs without any trouble.I have heard terrible things about Avery and I just wont carry there dog training products.I have never had a dog have any mouthing trouble with a Dokken either.To be completely honest there is nothing wrong with just a plain old 3" bumper with streamers as far as that goes!!!! I did a LOT of research before offering certain products on my site and the good reviews of Dokken far outweigh the bad.But as far as Avery the bad outweighs the good IMO.They are a Great training aid and I understand your concern and am glad that you brought this topic out for others opinions.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

I have never used Dokkens, as I have used dummies and scent them. Like today I worked with Jacksons retrieving and he does well. He's always wanting to go. And we have been working on that alot. But after he has take out his agrestion. I throw several dummies out and have him learning the BACK OUT commmand. This works well as many hunters shoot several birds. I have always felt that I want them to retrieve anything that I want them to retrieve. The one thing that I have found is to start out with small dia. dummies so they learn how to handle them.


----------

